
Schrödinger’s Token: Securitility and the Need for a New ICO Securities Framework - richardfriedman
https://medium.com/@geoff.cook/securitility-the-token-superposition-975ec3198275
======
sharemywin
Government should let people create a separate bank account type like an
IRA(for super high risk). limit deposits to something like 1% of income. let
people invest in any kind of scheme, gambling etc.

